# recirculated vs uncirculated



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

iwas planning on buying a turbonetics kit for my spec and i noticed it was recirculated ,, could someone tell me the difference between the both and if i would be able to modify it to be uncirculated.?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

recirculated takes the pressure the turbo creates off throttle, while shifting, etc. and sends it back into the intake when you're on throttle, basically, it's like a holding tank for the air pressure, nissans require this because of a MAF system, so if you vent air that has already been metered, you'll run rich, and probably backfire. to change it, just pull the hose off.


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

i was told that if you just take the hose off , your idle will be bad and you will stall everyonce in a while ... if your running rich , cant i just get it tuned to fix it ??


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

On draw-through setups you will (MAF before compressor). To tune the fuel management system to run leaner to even out the richness while you lose metered air is very hard to do. Think about it.. you'd have to lean out the mixture slightly whenever the TB is closed.. how would the management system go about knowing that the TB is closed other than the TPS? You could probably get it to work, but it's not worth the time or effort. Just run recirculated instead of ricer blow off.

Not to mention you keep the turbo spooled between shifts since you're shooting the recirculated air right into the compressor wheel. Don't even bother running open BOV unless you want to be a ricer and/or you have a blow-through MAF setup.


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

theres no blowthrough maf turbo kits for the specv is there??


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Um... all you would have to do is switch the MAF from being before the compressor to somewhere after the intercooler... not hard.


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

so i could make it uncirculated ?.. all i would have to do is move the maf sensor?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

There are no cons to using a recirculating BOV, there are only positives. I don't get why you'd want to run an open BOV. 

But yes, you could run an open BOV fine if you had the MAF after the turbo.


----------



## specvmasta (Nov 25, 2006)

i just like the sound lol


----------

